# jcgriff2 - Microsoft MVP.



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

A huge congratulations to *jcgriff2*! All I'm wondering is...what took so long?! :laugh::laugh:

He's helped countless people here in *Vista/7*, and definitely deserves such a title. Thanks and congratulations, JC.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! A long time coming. Well-deserved reward for a lot of hard work! :beerchug:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats again John. Excellent work. You definitely deserved it!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Once again, many congratulations John. Well deserved for all your hard work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations John and well done indeed :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats John! You've been working hard and you deserve it!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats John!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Congrats JOHN & well deserved


keep up the great work !


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!* This is something you should have gotten a long time ago.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool, well deserved. How have you been, John?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations John* 
:wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes indeed. Well deserved John.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations! Better late than never .. well deserved, hope you're chuffed


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

congratz!:luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you !!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Well deserved John.

Jerry


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Jerry - 

Thank you very much for the congratulatory wishes. 

John

.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats jcgriff2 *MVP* a great achievement :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well Done John - Congratulations - well deserved...:wave:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey John, sorry I am late but I was very busy...
CONGRATULATIONS matey, if anyone deserve this title, it's you my dear friend 
Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------

